# Casa Magna Belicoso Cigar Review - If the draw was better....



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This really might be a 9.9 with a better draw. It has all the taste that I am looking for in a cigar. Lots of coffee, chocolate, with a back tast...

Read the full review here: Casa Magna Belicoso Cigar Review - If the draw was better....


----------

